# BRUSA NLG513 Cuts off at ~376 V - SDT Batt VoltHi



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

So why not just charge to 369 volts?


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

I want to charge it to 90%, which is approx 389V. I need to cover my daily commute + kid's activities 



onegreenev said:


> So why not just charge to 369 volts?


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Disconnected BMS completely and charger aborted at 379V. So something to do with charger or nlg 513 doesn't like Leaf Batteries after 75% fir some reason. Any clues?


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

67BGTEV said:


> Disconnected BMS completely and charger aborted at 379V. So something to do with charger or nlg 513 doesn't like Leaf Batteries after 75% fir some reason. Any clues?


I have a couple of these on route so I've been looking through the manual and program to create a charge profile.

The first thing to do is check the program. What are the stages set up like? Is there a stage set up with a timeout condition, or something related to delta V or delta A or temperature or ??

They are very capable chargers, but if not set up correctly could easily perform outside of your expectations.

Are you charging from 120 or 240v?


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

rwaudio said:


> I have a couple of these on route so I've been looking through the manual and program to create a charge profile.
> 
> The first thing to do is check the program. What are the stages set up like? Is there a stage set up with a timeout condition, or something related to delta V or delta A or temperature or ??
> 
> ...


pm me your email and I'll zip up the manual and chargestar and send it over


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

skooler said:


> pm me your email and I'll zip up the manual and chargestar and send it over


Thank you, I believe I have what I need, the old version of the manual describes how to set up the master/booster configuration. I'd like to have a look at the stock program first but I'll likely create my own first checking the temperature and allowing the pack to heat up above zero before starting the first charge stage.

If you have the stock Brusa/Azure program pulled from a charger It'd give me a head start, but not necessary if you don't. Were the black ones even part of the Azure bankruptcy or just old stock from Brusa?


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

I believe the app comes with a program and will even calculate some values for you.

These where old stock from smith vehicles  i believe they came off a newton


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Charging at 240V

I only have one stage/phase, assuming that if battery pack takes less current, Charger continues to charge at lower Current.

Temp sensor id disabled.
Timeout is set at 8 hours, so non issue
Delta V and Delta A are not used as well.

Just now I've set the MAX AHr to 90, it was 66 before. I know its dangerous, but won't reach there for sure. Started charging now. lets see how it goes..



rwaudio said:


> I have a couple of these on route so I've been looking through the manual and program to create a charge profile.
> 
> The first thing to do is check the program. What are the stages set up like? Is there a stage set up with a timeout condition, or something related to delta V or delta A or temperature or ??
> 
> ...


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Increasing the AHr cut-off didn't help. 

I added one more Stage - Stage2 to start when Charging Current goes lower than 8A, max current is set at 7A in stage 2. 

Charger continued to charge. Will have to see how it goes today.

I think the Charger software is buggy.


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Its been frustrating now. It aborted again after 373V.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

I find i have to have the absolute max voltage setting around 25% higher than my charge cutoff voltage. If needed, reduce your nominal voltage to allow the headroom


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

skooler said:


> I find i have to have the absolute max voltage setting around 25% higher than my charge cutoff voltage. If needed, reduce your nominal voltage to allow the headroom


I read this either in the manual or on a website, but couldn't figure out what should be my setting.

Below is Leaf Pack details and I want the Cutoff Voltage of 389V. What would you suggest my Charger Profile be?

100% SoC	393.6
90% SoC	388.8
80% SoC	384
75% SoC	381.6
50% SoC	369.6
Nominal Volts	360
20% SoC	355.2
10% SoC	353.76
10% SoC	350.4
10% SoC	348.96
0% SoC	345.6


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

67BGTEV said:


> I read this either in the manual or on a website, but couldn't figure out what should be my setting.
> 
> Below is Leaf Pack details and I want the Cutoff Voltage of 389V. What would you suggest my Charger Profile be?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't like to say other than to repeat that I find I have to go about 25% over my desired charge cutoff voltage to get it to work without hitting that error

I also find that if you start a new profile in chargestar and change the nominal voltage setting (top left, first field) it will prompt you and automatically update the other two voltage related fields.

I really don't like setting this so high as it adds more risk of overcharge (even though I have never seen it go above the EOC voltage).


----------

